# Have a Keurig?



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

To my excitement, I found a much better way to heat my water for the weekly fruit fly cultures. Previously, I always measured it and microwaved 3/4 cup at a time. I'm sure there's easier ways...it's just what I've been doing until recently.

Thankfully, buying my wife a Keurig machine (those single serve coffee machines, aka K-cups) had its perks for me too. It can process just the hot water in a matter of a couple seconds. Hit the "small" button and it comes out precisely 3/4 cup. By the time I have the excelsior and lid on, then my next 3/4 cup is ready to pour. I love it! Makes my culture making so much easier.

So, if your wife/husband has been wanting a Keurig...go get 'em one! You'll love it! 

-Chris


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

You can also use the empty pods with the liners cut out as substitutes for film canisters. White or black.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Van Robinson said:


> You can also use the empty pods with the liners cut out as substitutes for film canisters. White or black.


Very cool! I never thought of that! I just asked my wife to save them for me to check out. 

Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been using the NE herp FF media that doesn't require mixing with room temp tap, and it works fine without heating


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't stir, but obviously I still use hot water.

How's your results with room temp water? Notice any differences?

-Chris


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

The results are pretty similar. I used to use realy hot water for flakes, but it doesnt seem to matter much with the mixless powder. Also I think the mixless stuff is just flakes that have been ground further. I put some flakes I had through a coffee grinder to get smaller particles, and I got very similar results.

Not using hot water also has the added benefit of not having to wait for the media to cool before adding flies.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I use room temp bottled water. Mixes fine.


----------



## RBarsati (Jun 22, 2013)

Great idea. I just tossed a few into viv. Let's see what happens.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, ALSO, putting regular flake media into a coffee grinder to gt a powder also makes it so that you don't have to mix the media


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I usually just use hot tap water, sometimes room temp. Almost every media I've used has worked fine like this and flies eat/breed on it and I don't add any yeast...though I do often look for medias that include yeast in the mix.


----------

